# New Audi S8 Launched. First Round of Test Drive PR Photos & First Reviews from UK Press



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi has begun its launch process for the all-new S8, including test drives for select journalists in Spain. We're heading there to test it for ourselves next week but in the meantime we wanted to share this latest content for those who can't get enough of Audi's new flagship S-car.

Below you'll find three links. The first is a link to our S8 photo gallery with photos organized in various subsections. You'll find new shots in Exterior, Interior and Technical sections, including shots from on site in Spain and a few new technical diagrams. Some of our favorites are of a Suzuka Grey example with optional 21-inch rotor wheels (pictured above).

Next are two different reviews, the first we've found from the Brits, lucky chaps, who had a chance to drive it a week ahead of the Yankee contingent. The two publications are CAR Magazine and What Car?

See more below.

* Photo Gallery: Fourtitude *

* Review: Car Magazine *

* Review: What Car? *


----------

